# Sear spring-help......merci



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I need a sear spring for my Mdl 94, 22lr. My local gun shop say's 8-12 weeks, I hate going there as the customer service is cr*p :smt076.
Can you help? Is there a shop who will post a sear spring to France? :smt023

Merci tout l'monde
fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> Bonjour,
> I need a sear spring for my Mdl 94, 22lr. My local gun shop say's 8-12 weeks, I hate going there as the customer service is cr*p :smt076.
> Can you help? Is there a shop who will post a sear spring to France? :smt023
> Merci tout l'monde
> fusil


Try Brownell's first, at: http://www.brownells.com/
If that doesn't help, go to the Gun Parts Corporation's international section. (The link to their actual catalog is at the bottom of the page.) It's at: http://www.gunpartscorp.com/internationalorderingenglish.htm


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Steve,
Pas en stock. Je vais essayer plus tard.
Un grand merci.:smt023

fusil


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

fusil said:


> Merci Steve,
> Pas en stock. Je vais essayer plus tard.
> Un grand merci.:smt023
> 
> fusil


Fusil says he's going to try again later. 

signed,

the only guy in Texas who can speak French.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigDaveP said:


> ...signed,
> the only guy in Texas who can speak French.


Not true. I have an old friend in Texas who speaks excellent French...but nobody can understand her because she speaks French with a Texas accent. :mrgreen:

Moi, je parle Français aussi.

(And I used to have relatives in Dallas who spoke Yiddish with a Texas accent! Talk about incomprehensible!)


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

*Je suis très heureux.​*
Well my friends I found a shop in Paris who have many parts in stock. 
I've ordered the spring and it should be here in 3 days.:smt023

Merci mes amis,
fusil


----------

